# dermestid beetle larvae - safe food?



## quina2525 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, i found some of these larvae in with my crickets, i am planning to kill them off and leave a couple, because there is a good amount in with my crickets.

I was just wondering instead of just killing them if they are safe food for my Leo? She is only a couple of months old.

Cheers
John


----------



## RobWar (Apr 9, 2010)

i wouldn't feed them to my gecko personally because of unknown, better safe than sorry.. i have seen a few comments on other forums saying that they eat frog poo and clean the tank, they feed on the crickets corpses so they could carry a few diseases.. 

i'd wait to hear from someone who actually knows rather than googles :lol2:


----------



## quina2525 (Apr 26, 2010)

RobWar said:


> i wouldn't feed them to my gecko personally because of unknown, better safe than sorry.. i have seen a few comments on other forums saying that they eat frog poo and clean the tank, they feed on the crickets corpses so they could carry a few diseases..
> 
> i'd wait to hear from someone who actually knows rather than googles


Yeah ill wait and see what other peeps say, it just seems a waste to just kill them - If they are actually safe that is

Cheers
John


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If your geckos don't eat them, they are invasive, turn into flying, biting beetles and CAN breed in your house. 

They're not meant to be in your cricket boxes in the first place...


----------



## quina2525 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> If your geckos don't eat them, they are invasive, turn into flying, biting beetles and CAN breed in your house.


So the are safe to feed or not?
If they aren't i am just going to kill them.

John


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

All my lizards won't eat them anyway... I would just get rid of them. :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

quina2525 said:


> So the are safe to feed or not?
> If they aren't i am just going to kill them.
> 
> John


I prefer not to give them the *chance* to get away from my lizards.

They're carrion-eaters, eating dead crickets and cricket poo, great way to perpetuate infectious parasites/etc.


----------

